#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  >  پلیر بسیار عالی PotPlayer 1.5.28025  (خالق پلیر kmplayer)

## nekooee

سلام دوستان  شاید خیلی از شما این مطلب رو نشنیده باشید. اما خالق اصلی kmplayer به دلیل مشکلاتی که با بقیه اعضا داشتند برای خودشون جدا دند و player جدیدی ارائه دادند به نام potplayer. خیلی از سایتهای فارسی زبان از این پلیر به نام محصول شکرت kmplayer نام میبرند در حالی اینطور نیست این محصول مستقل است ولی به دست خالق kmplayer پایه گذاری شده.  بسیاری نرم افزار عالی هست و حتی حرفه ای تر از kmplayer که قابلیت ضبط صداها و تصاویر از روی فیلم هست دقیقا شبیه یک کانورتر به فرمتهای دیگه هم میتونید ضبط کنید!! میتویند از هر جای فیلم که می خواین بزنید capture video و یا capture sound و هم همزمان ضبط کنید و هر وقت هم خواستید stop میکنید. فکر میکنم از کانورتر حتی بهتر اینکار ور انجام میده. توصیه میکنم دانلودش کنید





دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*105656*,*1212ali*,*13551355*,*A t*,*abab*,*abbas136824*,*abbasbehest*,*ahmad733993*,*AMD*,*amen*,*Arash44*,*ati83*,*ayazarvishi*,*aytak*,*azadmol*,*azar2007*,*azarx*,*BABAJAN*,*babak295*,*BAGHERI*43*,*basher139403*,*cybernova*,*ELECTRONICKA*,*elson*,*farfari*,*ferytiger*,*fhfh*,*gader*,*gerash85*,*giga*,*green1367*,*hamid hamida*,*hamid2346*,*Hamidsayadi*,*hfr1085*,*khebreh*,*khosravi985*,*khosrow29*,*kourosh120*,*m-reza*,*mahpoor*,*Majid2019*,*mavaramat*,*meigoon*,*mel.sadegh*,*mk_6292*,*moghaleb1*,*mohammaddjhd*,*mohammad_dehghani924*,*mohsen zmr*,*NEMAY*,*number611*,*pars598*,*pnahnde*,*puyasystem*,*R-GOOOD*,*ramcom*,*rasha_rigit*,*rasti*,*reza-r*,*rezadoost*,*roban*,*SAID11*,*saipa4208*,*salar9998*,*saroveh*,*sirosanbari*,*smahdypor*,*soheil21*,*teac*,*yasha-salma*,*Yek.Doost*,*ادریس خان*,*بهار من*,*جمشيدا*,*خان کرم*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*,*صمد سوری*,*عا بد زاده*,*غفور*,*ممل111*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## kourosh120

درود . با تشکر . بسیار خوب و کاربردی

----------

*1212ali*,*BAGHERI*43*

----------


## غفور

باتشکر از جناب نکویی،با وجود دانستن همچین مزیت های خیلی وقته دارم ازش استفاده میکنم واقعا هم راضیم ازش./.

----------

*1212ali*,*BAGHERI*43*

----------

